# Pendant lights (VERY high light) for 24" depth



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Needing some info on pendant lights that will provide Very high light (circling around 100+ par) at a depth of 24" 

Any products out there that would do the job?

Looking for LED, i wanted to do T5HO but for this project i'd need to buy another (400$) light fixture to go along w/ my current one, and i dont really want to do that when it would be a very very high monthly payment


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I use a 150w de metal halide over my 45 gallon hex( 24" cube with the sides cut off) it works great, I run it about 6 hours a day. I also have a small 18" t 8 fixture on the backside that I use for viewing when the halide is not on.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

TAB said:


> I use a 150w de metal halide over my 45 gallon hex( 24" cube with the sides cut off) it works great, I run it about 6 hours a day. I also have a small 18" t 8 fixture on the backside that I use for viewing when the halide is not on.


i have T5HO right now thats why i was looking for specifically LED's.


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

I would look at Kessil A360 or A360X Tuna Sun but they cost a lot.

AI Prime freshwater but costs a lot too.

Australian : https://makemyled.com/fresh-water-led-systems/pendant-systems/
are the cheapest i know that would give power at some depth.

Michel, never experimented myself with those though.


----------

